# Comey Fired!!!



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

About damn time.

News from The Associated Press


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Any bets how he tells all in an effort to play kissy face with the left?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This guy has been a grade "A" looser from the get go and needed to go. Good riddance.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Any bets how he tells all in an effort to play kissy face with the left?


I think that Comey had been "playing kissy face" with the left for the past 8+ years and will try to lay low to save his own bacon as the swamp is drained.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sessions apparently recommended that Comey be fired for incompetence around the Clinton investigation among other failures.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Hopefully they will now be able to take down the Clinton machine .


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Yay! Made my evening.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

He will find a position with the Clinton Foundation.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

been waiting for the other shoe to drop since 01/21 ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The lefties are going nutty. Calling for emergency hearings, saying that Trump is covering up his collusion with Russia, etc.....I think that Trumps decision to terminate Comey was well planned and timed and will end up benefitting us all. The lefties are afraid that real justice is coming their way.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> The lefties are afraid that real justice is coming their way.


Bingo


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Making the FBI great again.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

tango said:


> He will find a position with the Clinton Foundation.


I thought that train wrecked?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> I thought that train wrecked?


 Maybe now it will without Comey to protect it and the clinton's. Wonder how hildo will sleep tonight.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

The "Month of The Long Knifes" continues.... Go Trump Go! 

So little time and so many heads that need to roll!!


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

I am so happy about this! After Comet admitted unmasking Trump and his associates. They admitted they survayeled Trump yesterday by admitting they unmasked.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Hehe!

The Dems are going batty over it, and I'm giggling. "Little Dick" Durbin (as Levin calls him) is claiming a possible constitutional crisis!!! OH NOES!!! lol
Maybe somebody should remind them that the FBI director serves at the PLEASURE OF THE EXECUTIVE BRANCH. The president has 100% authority to hire and fire that position as he pleases, per the constitution. Durbin described the move as "Nixonian", implying that it is similar to when Nixon fired the lead prosecutor investigating the Watergate scandal.

President Nixon's official library tweeted out: "FUN FACT: President Nixon never fired the F.B.I. Director! #FBIDirector #notNixonian"

:vs_laugh:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Listening to the local media this morning, they are airing the liberals response to the Comey firing, their narrative is focused on the Russians influence on the election and communication with the Trump campaign, even though no evidence has been found, this is all they have, pushing a narrative that contains nothing, what say you?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think he should have been fired after the Hillary fiasco. He bloviates her crimes for 15 minutes, then offers a "no bill"? Where did he get his law degree, from watching "Law and Order"?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Word is that Comey has been impeding congressional investigation into unmasking of Trump associates by "slow walking" the disclosure of who could and did unmask. This information was described as being very easy to get with a significant amount of a paper trail to it.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Word is that Comey has been impeding congressional investigation into unmasking of Trump associates by "slow walking" the disclosure of who could and did unmask. This information was described as being very easy to get with a significant amount of a paper trail to it.


this isn't new - they've had to dismiss upper management in all the various agencies to get action started or moving in the correct direction .... they wiped out an entire senior floor at State and everyone knows the DOJ was almost entirely flushed ....

I'm sure anything DOJ Sessions FBI requests are given the old shuffle and pass around for weeks on end ....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Deputy Attorney General recommended, Sessions concurred, Trump took advice for a week, then went ahead and took action. DOJ owns FBI under their cloak..


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

I think we should have a special prosecutor into Russia meddling in American Politics. It needs to cover it all, including Billary's Uranium pay to play and we need the DNC and the traitorous Democrats going back to Chappaquiddick Teddy's collusion to derail Reagan's presidency all fully investigated.

Ted Kennedy?s Secret Appeal to Russia to Hurt Reagan


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Can you say suiCLINTONcide?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

To this day I think Comey was told to back off. Make it look good but no one touches Hillary. He may not have liked it but he played ball. Then the shit just got deeper and he was already in it. To late he had to stick with the plan. The AG met with Bill on the plain to explain it all to him, she could not met with Hillary.
Once you get dirty they own you. They told him what to do and he did it Hillary, The Russians. Comey had no way out , Trump just helped him. I hope as a fired member of the FBI he can still carry. If Hillary has a nightmare about Comey talking he is a dead man.
I predict that if Hillary runs in 2020. Bill Clinton will be dead by mid 2018. Hillary aint giving him another chance to mess it up.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well now it seems Comey no longer wants to talk. Comey declines to testify before Senate committee. What does he have to hide , what did he do , what did Trump find out? Is Comey worried he might get caught protecting Hillary?

Comey declines to testify before Senate committee | Fox News


----------

